# brute carb bowl drains



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

on sunday i think i may have gotten some water in my bowls while i was in the creek. it runs fine on flat ground and up hill. but when i go down hill it spits and sputters. and now i stripped both the allen heads for the drains. does anyone know if i can get a replacement bolt from the hardware store that will fit? thanks


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.motosport.com/atv/oem-parts/KAWASAKI/2006/Brute%20Force%20650%204x4i/?modelyearid=389&typeid=2&groupId=19784
part number 92009A in left colum or if you still want to go to parts store threads are 6mm x .075


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

ok thanks. i want to do away with the allen head so im gonna try the parts store.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

If your interested there are some stainless allen heads on jetsrus.com. Go to jets and jet kits, then search brute force they are close to the bottom of the page. They are for the carb bowls but i think they are the same size. You might take one out and see if it will thread into the drains first. Just trying to help. :bigok:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i didnt realize that the screws had a piont on the end of them. so what i did was took them out and dremaled a slot for a regular screwdriver. now i dont have to worry about it anymore. and also i figured out how i got water in there. the drain hose on the back carb was off. i dont know how that happened but o well.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I made a little plug for the end of my drain hose....I just took the plugs out when I wanted to drain them.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i havent had any problems before with the water. i dont know how that hose came off anyway. i think that check valve works good.


----------

